# detailing suppliers in Essex



## mickl

As the title 
anyone know if there are any detailing suppliers in Essex, as I am spending a lot on P&P. Although I will prob spend even more on gear if it is close to hand:lol:

Thanks

Mick L


----------



## Beancounter

There's Detailed Obsession in Wickford, Gareth has offered a collection service in the past to me.:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans

dont know of any myself. but polished bliss are now offering free postage on all orders so may well be worth a look.


----------



## mickl

Beancounter said:


> There's Detailed Obsession in Wickford, Gareth has offered a collection service in the past to me.:thumb:


Thats handy
just down the road to me:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

Yeah Gareth should let you collect, I have a couple of times, top bloke :thumb:


----------



## VWman

CVR Autos (online store) are based near Southend on Sea, will hand deliver if fairly local


----------

